# Dog Breed Pumpkin Carving Stencils



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Darn, their site is currently down...will keep checking. I bet it would be fun though. Can't wait to see some pictures.


----------



## Marciemae (Aug 15, 2011)

*Link works now...I hope!*

I created an account for Better Homes and Gardens.....link works for me now. It was easy to create the account. Just user name, email, and create a password.


Free Pumpkin-Carving Stencils of Favorite Dog Breeds


----------



## Lene (Jan 18, 2013)

Site is still down...

ETA... now it works, clicking on the second link... Thanks...


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

These are so cute. This would be so fun in a multi-dog household to have each dog have his own pumpkin.


----------



## Tonjad (Mar 12, 2012)

*Thanks --*

I think I will try to do the poodle--I did one for my Great Dane --will try to post it here


----------



## Marciemae (Aug 15, 2011)

Wow Tonjad, great job!!!


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Tonjad, those are beautiful. Was it very hard to do?


----------



## AngelsMommy (Nov 3, 2012)

umpkin: This would be so much fun.umpkin:


----------



## Tonjad (Mar 12, 2012)

Thanks CT , yes they are rather labor intensive ! but fun --I did several of the horror movie characters for my son also--the poodle stencil looks pretty simple though --I will post pic if I do it--dont' know what I did with my dremel!!?


----------



## Tonjad (Mar 12, 2012)

Thank you Marciemae !


----------



## cvpickens (May 13, 2016)

*poodle pumpkin*

How I love this forum! I downloaded the stencil from link supplied by OP, and voila...Happy Halloween everyone!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Nice job!


----------

